# I don’t think my dog is a good fit for my family



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

I am seeking reconciliation more than anything else I think. I feel like I have failed my dog, Shadow.

For some context - shadow is 1 year old female, working line. I don’t think from good breeding. She is our first GSD and I didn’t know exactly what to look for. I thought working line would be best for us because we wanted a smart, trainable dog with a good temperament, good nerves and good health - didn’t care much about color and formation. Shadow loves us and she is the smartest dog I’ve ever been around, and very trainable. She is also very reactive. She was dog reactive when we brought her home at 8 weeks old, I just didn’t recognize it as that, and it has only gotten worse. She’s people reactive too. And car reactive. And squirrel. And pretty much anything that moves. She’s high drive. We’ve gone through three trainers, the last of which was able to really help us. The prong only amplifies her reactions so we had her trained to an ecollar by a professional who specializes in working line dogs. I trust this trainer completely, he’s the reason we’ve had her this long. The ecollar was a game changer, but we still are overwhelmed with her reactivity. If she is not 100% focused on the handler she is lunging and barking and snarling. Hiking off leash is fun, unless we run into other people because she runs up to them and barks, and corrects with the collar but doesn’t stop. Guests come over and she can’t be in the same room. She knows place but will bark. When she says hello is is friendly most of the time but is strangely wary of some men and has acted aggressive, but never been aggressive. She is also very aware of when her collar is off and stops listening when it is. This is all especially difficult because we have three small boys and plan on more children. I don’t have the time to dedicate to her anymore. I just didn’t imagine this when I researched the breed. Obviously I didn’t do a good enough job. I’m sick over it really. 

At this point I feel like finding someone else for her is the best thing for all of us. She needs someone who has the time to enjoy the good parts about her, and who can handle her reactivity. Am I doing the right thing 😩 I have been sick over it, because we love her and she is especially bonded to my eldest son who is 7 years old. This is so hard. Please be kind.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Trying to be kind because these are hard gut wrenching decisions.

But what research did you really do?
Because a large working line herding breed for a family with three young children and inexperienced owners is just wrong on so many levels and I doubt a quality breeder would have sold you a high drive dog in your situation. Good on you for seeking out knowledgeable trainers but only you know if the progress you've made thus far an the significant work left to do are within your scope and abilities. Because it will be significant.

However I have my doubts that you have the required 1.5-2 hours a day of hard work to put in wearing that dog out and training the **** out of her. I wish you luck and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

wolfy dog said:


> Where are you located?


New England


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

The First thing I’ll say, is I think you fail victim to working line bias. Everything you say you want is found in show lines and the ones I’ve met have been much easier dogs than the working lines I know. Not that I’m saying they are easy, just easier than the working lines. As for your dog now, it sounds like a lot of normal working line behaviors depending on where they are from and what they are bred for. Generally I recommend some sort of regular hobby or outlet if you want a high drive dog. Sports like schutzhund, psa, ring sports, even agility can be extremely helpful. A lot of what you say sounds like poor training, lack of training, and failure to set boundaries. Some combination of that. An example is allowing your dog to become collar-wise. All of it can be improved with more firm training and solid outlets, or I would expect it to.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Bailey1220 said:


> New England


If you give a more specific location, someone maybe able to help or recommend help for you. I am for instance located in Central Connecticut.


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

WNGD said:


> Trying to be kind because these are hard gut wrenching decisions.
> 
> But what research did you really do?
> Because a large working line herding breed for a family with three young children and inexperienced owners is just wrong on so many levels and I doubt a quality breeder would have sold you a high drive dog in your situation. Good on you for seeking out knowledgeable trainers but only you know if the progress you've made thus far an the significant work left to do are within your scope and abilities. Because it will be significant.
> ...


This is emotional for me, so thank you for understanding. I really love this dog. I Think I was selective about the research I did because I wanted her to be a fit for our family. Like I said, I didn’t do a good enough job. I’m a horse trainer, so actually do have experience with demanding animals and I have dedicated so much time with her daily. I started her training with professional help when she was 10 weeks old. I really have given it my all, I just am not sure I have the time to continue to as I feel like it is taking away from my time with my kids, and her reactivity isnt going anywhere really. We have a large yard and my boys play with her out there and I take her on walks and/or hikes every day. She also loves frisbee. I track her exercise and she meets her markers, and is calm in the house when I need her to be. 
Its really just the unpredictablity of new situations, people, dogs. Because of my kids this makes me nervous. I did not know what I was getting into, you’re right, and that’s why I am here now. henever the consistency with training stops, her reactivity increases


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

Bearshandler said:


> If you give a more specific location, someone maybe able to help or recommend help for you. I am for instance located in Central Connecticut.


Sorry I just feel totally comfortable on a public forum. We are in Massachusetts


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Bailey1220 said:


> Sorry I just feel totally comfortable on a public forum. We are in Massachusetts


I know someone in cape cod. He’s helped me with both of my dogs. Experienced with a variety of dogs. The first dog he titled was a littermate to my dogs sire. A very intense dog. He also lives with a half sibling to my dog, a harder more intense version, of my dog. He’s a good guy. Squared away dog training.


https://squaredawaydogtraining.com/


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

Bailey1220 said:


> Sorry I just feel totally comfortable on a public forum. We are in Massachusetts


Also, we have help from a trainer I trust. I don’t think her training is the issue, I think it’s our handling. She’s perfect with the trainer. Can walk off leash in stores. When she’s with me and my kids especially she gets reactive, and again it’s manageable with constant vigilance, but I don’t have that always.


Bearshandler said:


> The First thing I’ll say, is I think you fail victim to working line bias. Everything you say you want is found in show lines and the ones I’ve met have been much easier dogs than the working lines I know. Not that I’m saying they are easy, just easier than the working lines. As for your dog now, it sounds like a lot of normal working line behaviors depending on where they are from and what they are bred for. Generally I recommend some sort of regular hobby or outlet if you want a high drive dog. Sports like schutzhund, psa, ring sports, even agility can be extremely helpful. A lot of what you say sounds like poor training, lack of training, and failure to set boundaries. Some combination of that. An example is allowing your dog to become collar-wise. All of it can be improved with more firm training and solid outlets, or I would expect it to.


I’ve looked into some sports for her but in all honesty I’m afraid to bring her to a group training because of how reactive she is. I can walk her in public parks when it’s just me and I have her focused on heel and with me commands, and she’ll be fine around other dogs and people, but I’m not confident with her. I knows it’s me. Also, I’m not sure I have the time or money to spend with those things right now - I have a baby. I thought hiking would be a good outlet and partnership thing for her to do with us before we got her, but now I realize she really needs more than that.


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

Bearshandler said:


> I know someone in cape cod. He’s helped me with both of my dogs. Experienced with a variety of dogs. The first dog he titled was a littermate to my dogs sire. A very intense dog. He also lives with a half sibling to my dog, a harder more intense version, of my dog. He’s a good guy. Squared away dog training.
> 
> 
> https://squaredawaydogtraining.com/


Thank you!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Bravo to you for putting in the time and effort.
Is it possible for her to not be exposed to the things that make her reactive for while you sort this out?
She still has a lot of maturing to do.
People and kids come over crate her in another quite room.
Some baby steps in stimulation. What can she handle work up to more stimulation. Starting small can help you as a handler learn your dog. If rehoming doesn't work out or your interested check out the collared scholar reactivity program. Taught me alot about my dog, myself, patience and maturity.
I would venture to say the dog is not understanding the behavior wanted or the stimulation is to much and that is why corrections don't work or both. Slow it down.
I feel your pain 😞


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes, You’re doing the right thing….
Do you have support from your breeder, trainer, or a rescue to find her a suitable home?


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

Fodder said:


> Yes, You’re doing the right thing….
> Do you have support from your breeder, trainer, or a rescue to find her a suitable home?


Our trainer is trying to help us find the right person for her. The last thing I can do for her is to make sure she’s taken care of properly so for that I am determined.
It’s hard because she loves us and we love her. Just not the right match I don’t think.


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

Apex1 said:


> Bravo to you for putting in the time and effort.
> Is it possible for her to not be exposed to the things that make her reactive for while you sort this out?
> She still has a lot of maturing to do.
> People and kids come over crate her in another quite room.
> ...


Thank you 😞 I just don’t think our lifestyle is suited for her long term. The training we’ve done has made things work well enough, but it’s not fair to her to always be put in situations that make her uncomfortable.


----------



## whatisami (Jul 5, 2021)

Bailey1220 said:


> I am seeking reconciliation more than anything else I think. I feel like I have failed my dog, Shadow.
> 
> For some context - shadow is 1 year old female, working line. I don’t think from good breeding. She is our first GSD and I didn’t know exactly what to look for. I thought working line would be best for us because we wanted a smart, trainable dog with a good temperament, good nerves and good health - didn’t care much about color and formation. Shadow loves us and she is the smartest dog I’ve ever been around, and very trainable. She is also very reactive. She was dog reactive when we brought her home at 8 weeks old, I just didn’t recognize it as that, and it has only gotten worse. She’s people reactive too. And car reactive. And squirrel. And pretty much anything that moves. She’s high drive. We’ve gone through three trainers, the last of which was able to really help us. The prong only amplifies her reactions so we had her trained to an ecollar by a professional who specializes in working line dogs. I trust this trainer completely, he’s the reason we’ve had her this long. The ecollar was a game changer, but we still are overwhelmed with her reactivity. If she is not 100% focused on the handler she is lunging and barking and snarling. Hiking off leash is fun, unless we run into other people because she runs up to them and barks, and corrects with the collar but doesn’t stop. Guests come over and she can’t be in the same room. She knows place but will bark. When she says hello is is friendly most of the time but is strangely wary of some men and has acted aggressive, but never been aggressive. She is also very aware of when her collar is off and stops listening when it is. This is all especially difficult because we have three small boys and plan on more children. I don’t have the time to dedicate to her anymore. I just didn’t imagine this when I researched the breed. Obviously I didn’t do a good enough job. I’m sick over it really.
> 
> At this point I feel like finding someone else for her is the best thing for all of us. She needs someone who has the time to enjoy the good parts about her, and who can handle her reactivity. Am I doing the right thing 😩 I have been sick over it, because we love her and she is especially bonded to my eldest son who is 7 years old. This is so hard. Please be kind.


Who was the breeder? Or where did you get her? They may be able to help.


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

whatisami said:


> Who was the breeder? Or where did you get her? They may be able to help.


I’ve reached out to the breeder. Months ago, more than once. Radio silence.


----------



## whatisami (Jul 5, 2021)

Bailey1220 said:


> I’ve reached out to the breeder. Months ago, more than once. Radio silence.


Thats terrible. Im sorry you are going through this. I have heard good things about German Shepherd Rescue of New England. They may be worth reaching out to. 





Home - German Shepherd Rescue of New England







gsrne.org


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

whatisami said:


> Thats terrible. Im sorry you are going through this. I have heard good things about German Shepherd Rescue of New England. They may be worth reaching out to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually just emailed their working dog program contact. Unfortunately they already have a waiting list and refer to shelters and that I will not do to her.


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

whatisami said:


> Who was the breeder? Or where did you get her? They may be able to help.


Also for the record the breeder knew my life situation and advised her dogs were good for active families. I told her we were planning more children too. Unfortunately I think I trusted the wrong person and was negligent in doing my own due diligence. And now my dog and my son will suffer from it. It is truly heartbreaking


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Bailey, you are wise to acknowledge that she is just too much for you. A human baby takes up most of a mother's energy and deserves all of you. Finding her a suitable home will help her have a good life and will bring peace into yours. Please don't feel guilty. I am sure most of us here have had mismatches in the past, at least I did. This dog has taught you a lot of good lessons that you may use well in the future. Right now, focus on your human family while you choose a new home for Bailey. Make sure you don't expose her to more triggers to lessen the ingraining. Good luck to you. I am at the West Coast and so is my breeder and great trainer. PM me when you have run out of options. Glad you are avoiding shelters and I hope rescues as well.


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

Bearshandler said:


> The First thing I’ll say, is I think you fail victim to working line bias. Everything you say you want is found in show lines and the ones I’ve met have been much easier dogs than the working lines I know. Not that I’m saying they are easy, just easier than the working lines. As for your dog now, it sounds like a lot of normal working line behaviors depending on where they are from and what they are bred for. Generally I recommend some sort of regular hobby or outlet if you want a high drive dog. Sports like schutzhund, psa, ring sports, even agility can be extremely helpful. A lot of what you say sounds like poor training, lack of training, and failure to set boundaries. Some combination of that. An example is allowing your dog to become collar-wise. All of it can be improved with more firm training and solid outlets, or I would expect it to.


Couldn't have said it better. I will add, you need to socialize your puppy while still young.
Also you need to form a strong bond and show leadership "Alpha" with your puppy beginning on the day you brought it home.


Did somebody say squirrel?


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

+1 Everything @Bearshandler stated. There are a few things that stand out here though: 

1) She's just over 1 year, which is a young dog and you often have tons of latitude with them at that age. 
2) Myself, I would ditch the e-collar and prong collars. EVEN IF your trainer can use them effectively, if you don't stop your dog from entering it's reactive mode the instance it fixes its eyes on the triggers, then you're likely always going to be too late to circumvent the behavior. As you've noticed, once Shadow is "there" in the moment, the corrections don't distract her. Many dogs will only ramp up with the added pressure, or misuse of the methods.
3) As @Bearshandler indicated "failure to set boundaries" is a big issue a lot of times. Even when you DO or HAVE set the boundaries, it has to remain consistent, and has to match the behavior. Some dogs get it quickly, then quickly regress in their training. Also, training at a facility with controlled distractions doesn't always equal reality. A leash pop might suffice in a metal building with a stranger 50 feet away, but may not in the woods and people 10 feet away. 

If this is a dog you want to keep, you still have plenty of opportunity to right the ship, but as mentioned above, high drive dogs are very different.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

High drive young dogs do need an outlet to channel that drive, you cannot just keep them calm 100% of the time. I think you relied on tools and did too many things too soon why skipping on building the foundation. Shepherds are such high maintenance dogs time wise for the first 2 - 3 years even if the owner knows what they are doing…


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

Rionel said:


> +1 Everything @Bearshandler stated. There are a few things that stand out here though:
> 
> 1) She's just over 1 year, which is a young dog and you often have tons of latitude with them at that age.
> 2) Myself, I would ditch the e-collar and prong collars. EVEN IF your trainer can use them effectively, if you don't stop your dog from entering it's reactive mode the instance it fixes its eyes on the triggers, then you're likely always going to be too late to circumvent the behavior. As you've noticed, once Shadow is "there" in the moment, the corrections don't distract her. Many dogs will only ramp up with the added pressure, or misuse of the methods.
> ...


By right the ship, do you mean she can be reliably unreactive without constant correction? She’s great when she is training and knows her job. I can’t take a walk with her and the kids though because I can’t split my attention, and that limits her.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Bailey1220 said:


> By right the ship, do you mean she can be reliably unreactive without constant correction? She’s great when she is training and knows her job. I can’t take a walk with her and the kids though because I can’t split my attention, and that limits her.


Exactly. Also, I will tell you that by including your kids in the walk with you and the dog, you might be working against yourself. My own dog has very high "pack drive". With me she's much better than with me plus another member of the house or with our other dog. But that's just another opportunity to reinforce her good behaviors. 99% of the time it's just her and me, but it's good to notice she's not "proofed" in that regard and I have more work. With you alone, you will be able to maintain her focus on you and the activity. Once that's good, you can add others. Hope this helps. Others may see it different, but again, different dogs, scenes and owners all contribute to the outcome.


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

GSD07 said:


> High drive young dogs do need an outlet to channel that drive, you cannot just keep them calm 100% of the time. I think you relied on tools and did too many things too soon why skipping on building the foundation. Shepherds are such high maintenance dogs time wise for the first 2 - 3 years even if the owner knows what they are doing…


I definitely rely on tools. The ecollar is the only thing that has worked for me. And by worked I mean made life with her possible, but I feel like I am overcorrecting in order to make her suitable for the home with kids, and trying to make her a dog she is never going to be. I could hang in there for 3 years if I knew she would be reliably unreactive in and out of the home. We like to travel as well and have always brought her with us, and times are enjoyable with her, but hyper managed. I just feel like it’s unfair to her to not give her the outlets she needs and constantly demand she be a certain way. I do not expect 100% calm from her, but I did imagine being able to run or walk or hike with her and my kids together. Maybe I still can. I don’t know, I’ve been trying for a year and I feel like we haven’t been able to enjoy having her really be a part of things.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Apex was over 4 before I could take him on family walk. 
I know it's hard to let go. I bet you will find her a good home. 
Just minimize as much as you can exposing her to situations where she is reactive. I know you have your hands full. It's not a bad thing to let/teach her to relax.


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

Rionel said:


> Exactly. Also, I will tell you that by including your kids in the walk with you and the dog, you might be working against yourself. My own dog has very high "pack drive". With me she's much better than with me plus another member of the house or with our other dog. But that's just another opportunity to reinforce her good behaviors. 99% of the time it's just her and me, but it's good to notice she's not "proofed" in that regard and I have more work. With you alone, you will be able to maintain her focus on you and the activity. Once that's good, you can add others. Hope this helps. Others may see it different, but again, different dogs, scenes and owners all contribute to the outcome.


Yes this is what our trainer has instructed us to do. Work up to including the kids. I just don’t have the consistency I need in training because of my life and because of that I’ve never been able to build up to it. I can keep trying, I guess I’m just second guessing if it’s the right thing for her and my kids. My boys are also wild and that fuels her. They have fun together but outside of our yard it isn’t safe.


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

Rionel said:


> I would ditch the e-collar and prong collars.


You want your dog to obey you because it knows it makes you happy, it's fun, it's positive.

Using things like e-collars to make it obey, it's negative, it's obey or pain, not pleasant or fun.

Do you want your dog to obey because it's a good thing to do so, or do you want your dog to obey because of fear and pain? Which eventually becomes less effective as they get immune to it.
At most I just use a choker/chain collar tethered to the live ring for constricting/choke or the dead ring as a standard collar.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

She sounds like she has a lot of nerve/stability issues and low thresholds if she is reacting to all around her and everyone in her home- not the best for a social active family. I am not saying give up but your expectations should be much different from what you wanted In a German shepherd. Getting the behavior you want is important before adding kids and other distractions on walks. Wanting to chase cars and squirrels is prey drive which can be channeled into building ball drive for those prey outlets - which can then help you with a super focus that will help your dog switch gears with her reactivity issues. Focus videos, leave it videos and working one on one is going to help manager her behavior.


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

Mannix said:


> You want your dog to obey you because it knows it makes you happy, it's fun, it's positive.
> 
> Using things like e-collars to make it obey, it's negative, it's obey or pain, not pleasant or fun.
> 
> ...


Easy, I want them to obey to please me. I use ecollar but I reinforce good behavior with praise, it’s balanced and she does listen without it, she just knows the difference. I had her at a point where I could walk her reliably with just the live ring choke, but by myself. But then she was spayed and now she’s healing and training isn’t as consistent and it’s like she forgot her manners. I guess I’m afraid that I’m expecting her to be a dog she isn’t. It’s not fair for us and our expectations of a family dog, and it’s not fair for her and her life being who she is inherently. I’m just second guessing everything.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Given your experience training horses and the time you have already put in without the results you want, I think you are making the best decision. You are capable of handIing your dog but the cost would be too high. You have not failed. Your breeder did. I had young children when we got our first purebred and the breeder refused to sell to us until my youngest child was school age. Then she made us drive out there with my children’s friends and our dog sitter. After meeting us she decided to keep the male she was going to sell us who was high drive and intense, and instead sold us her own pet female who was 12 weeks old and already partially trained, a WGSL from Vom Kirchental herding lines. She was the best dog. Drivey but also very easy. You have a young child and a new baby. Your children need your attention more than a dog does right now. I know you love her when she behaves, but you can’t live with the uncertainty and stress of her flipping out on strangers. I couldn’t have done it with babies. Find her a new home and don’t feel the least bit guilty. Consider either another breed or maybe get an older, proven, trained and socialized German Shepherd for now and wait for another puppy until your children are old enough to be involved.

It dismays me that people here tend to promote WL dogs over showlines. WLs aren’t for everyone in every situation. My WL is still the most challenging dog I’ve ever had and he is well trained and reasonably well behaved.


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

LuvShepherds said:


> Given your experience training horses and the time you have already put in without the results you want, I think you are making the best decision. You are capable of handIing your dog but the cost would be too high. You have not failed. Your breeder did. I had young children when we got our first purebred and the breeder refused to sell to us until my youngest child was school age. Then she made us drive out there with my children’s friends and our dog sitter. After meeting us she decided to keep the male she was going to sell us who was high drive and intense, and instead sold us her own pet female who was 12 weeks old and already partially trained, a WGSL from Vom Kirchental herding lines. She was the best dog. Drivey but also very easy. You have a young child and a new baby. Your children need your attention more than a dog does right now. I know you love her when she behaves, but you can’t live with the uncertainty and stress of her flipping out on strangers. I couldn’t have done it with babies. Find her a new home and don’t feel the least bit guilty. Consider either another breed or maybe get an older, proven, trained and socialized German Shepherd for now and wait for another puppy until your children are old enough to be involved.
> 
> It dismays me that people here tend to promote WL dogs over showlines. WLs aren’t for everyone in every situation. My WL is still the most challenging dog I’ve ever had and he is well trained and reasonably well behaved.


Thank you for this. Truly.
I definitely was misled, but also hard not to blame myself. I feel like I should have known better because I work with animals. I also feel like I made a commitment to this dog and I’m not following through - this isn’t something I ever dreamed of doing. I underestimated the training. Absolutely love the breed, but not for us at this time in our lives. 
Thank you again for being so kind


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, since you have many years ahead of you (you have babies!), there will be better time to get the dog/breed you love. It took me lots of dogs and fosters and two decades before I got into the WL GSD type and it was tough finding a breeder I trusted as well.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

My dog is also highly reactive. We have taken him to training which helped. He could use more, we plan on taking him more. But what helped us the most was learning how to exercise him properly. He now gets minimum 1 hour of exercise a day. You can make it easy on yourself too. Just fence in your yard or buy a tie out and throw the ball or whatever. Make the dog run


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

While the NE rescue might be full, they can probably still list her as a courtesy post on their web site with her photo and info. At least the rescue that I volunteered for did it all the time. The potential adopters still had to fill the application and it helped to screen them.


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Don't beat yourself up. Our first WL was heavy on the DDR lines, very suspicious w poor nerves. A complete basket case of problems. I had hoped for a starter dog for schutzhund and I got a mess. Tried a variety of medications as she spun and tail chased obsessively. Started going after the other dogs in the house over things like the water bowl. Finally let the breeder rehome her. Got another WL male from WG/belgian lines who was terrific and titled to his sch 3 and currently have 3 WL dogs now. I am very involved in schutzhund and can tell you that I see plenty of dogs that are not a good fit for homes with kids but there are plenty that are fine. Personally I would rec waiting till your kids are older as it will be easier then. If your breeder used an outside stud dog that might be someone you could call for help if your breeder is not picking up your calls.


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

rotdocpa1 said:


> Don't beat yourself up. Our first WL was heavy on the DDR lines, very suspicious w poor nerves. A complete basket case of problems. I had hoped for a starter dog for schutzhund and I got a mess. Tried a variety of medications as she spun and tail chased obsessively. Started going after the other dogs in the house over things like the water bowl. Finally let the breeder rehome her. Got another WL male from WG/belgian lines who was terrific and titled to his sch 3 and currently have 3 WL dogs now. I am very involved in schutzhund and can tell you that I see plenty of dogs that are not a good fit for homes with kids but there are plenty that are fine. Personally I would rec waiting till your kids are older as it will be easier then. If your breeder used an outside stud dog that might be someone you could call for help if your breeder is not picking up your calls.


That’s her exactly. Chases her tail nonstop


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Constant tail chasing is not normal. By the way is this a DDR dog or WG or czech?


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

rotdocpa1 said:


> Constant tail chasing is not normal. By the way is this a DDR dog or WG or czech?


WG/Czech to my knowledge - the breeder was not upfront about things, which I didn’t recognize as a red flag at the time. My niavete


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

rotdocpa1 said:


> Constant tail chasing is not normal. By the way is this a DDR dog or WG or czech?


Nuances for sure…


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

@Bailey1220 you really should be commended on your efforts. If you do decide to rehome the dog, I agree you shouldn’t beat yourself up. The good news is that on your next dog you’ll have real world perspective. Were I in your shoes, I would directly contact some trainers in your area that might be helpful in matching your dog to the right home. You might be able to mitigate the time she’s in limbo and get her into a structured environment. Not telling you to rehome your dog, but if you do, be selective where you place her.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Mannix said:


> You want your dog to obey you because it knows it makes you happy, it's fun, it's positive.
> 
> Using things like e-collars to make it obey, it's negative, it's obey or pain, not pleasant or fun.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to nip this in the bud, e-collars used properly are NOTHING about pain. When used properly, it’s no more than a leash correction.
I don’t use check/choke chain collars anymore, I did use them some 40 years ago but evolved to pinch collars if needed as they don’t cause tracheal damage.


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

Rionel said:


> @Bailey1220 you really should be commended on your efforts. If you do decide to rehome the dog, I agree you shouldn’t beat yourself up. The good news is that on your next dog you’ll have real world perspective. Were I in your shoes, I would directly contact some trainers in your area that might be helpful in matching your dog to the right home. You might be able to mitigate the time she’s in limbo and get her into a structured environment. Not telling you to rehome your dog, but if you do, be selective where you place her.


We are shifting our focus towards rehoming her. I just know in my heart it’s the right thing for her and us. It’s not emergent though and she can stay with us until I find the right spot for Shadow. We’ve reached out to our training and he might have someone suites for her so just waiting to hear back right now.
And thank you.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Bailey1220 said:


> We are shifting our focus towards rehoming her. I just know in my heart it’s the right thing for her and us. It’s not emergent though and she can stay with us until I find the right spot for Shadow. We’ve reached out to our training and he might have someone suites for her so just waiting to hear back right now.
> And thank you.


I have a lot of admiration for you. You came here knowing and understanding shortfalls (we all have them), you were open and vulnerable. Your priority is what’s best for the dog even though that means heartache. ❤❤❤


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

Saphire said:


> I have a lot of admiration for you. You came here knowing and understanding shortfalls (we all have them), you were open and vulnerable. Your priority is what’s best for the dog even though that means heartache. ❤❤❤


Thank you, makes me feel better. I posted here because I really didn’t know if rehoming her was the right thing to do or not. I actually felt like it was something that should never be done. Now I see it really is the right thing. This has been immensely helpful.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes, this is absolutely the right thing to do. Who knows, you may even keep in touch with the new family and feel proud for your girls future achievements and for giving her that chance of success.


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

GSD07 said:


> Yes, this is absolutely the right thing to do. Who knows, you may even keep in touch with the new family and feel proud for your girls future achievements and for giving her that chance of success.


That’s what I’m hoping for!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is never shame in admitting that a dog is not the right match for your life and working to find them that right match. I would definitely work thru your trainer and also work thru courtesy posts on rescue sites. Ask them to fill out applications, just like the rescue would, do a home visit, ask the rescue for help if you feel you need it. You have rescue people on this board that can give you input on checking references, home visits, etc.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Bailey1220 said:


> Thank you, makes me feel better. I posted here because I really didn’t know if rehoming her was the right thing to do or not. I actually felt like it was something that should never be done. Now I see it really is the right thing. This has been immensely helpful.


Please stick around when you look for your next dog. Even if you go with a different breed, we know you know and understand what you have been through. We will be supportive of your choice in the future and can offer suggestions. Quite a few of us have had other breeds and know the pros and cons of them.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

Nothing wrong with rehoming a dog if you feel you did all you could. I recently tried to rescue a dog and she got aggressive towards my dog and I got way in over my head. Had to give her back to her rescue. It happens.. it sucks and its unfortunate but it happens


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

CatMan900 said:


> Nothing wrong with rehoming a dog if you feel you did all you could. I recently tried to rescue a dog and she got aggressive towards my dog and I got way in over my head. Had to give her back to her rescue. It happens.. it sucks and its unfortunate but it happens


I didn’t even get that far. A local rescue group had a gorgeous long black sable with red highlights. I offered to foster her and leash train her just so I could stare at her. She tried to go after my female so I didn’t even get her as far as my car before I said I wouldn’t take her.


----------



## AliAlley (Jun 12, 2021)

Bailey1220 said:


> I am seeking reconciliation more than anything else I think. I feel like I have failed my dog, Shadow.
> 
> For some context - shadow is 1 year old female, working line. I don’t think from good breeding. She is our first GSD and I didn’t know exactly what to look for. I thought working line would be best for us because we wanted a smart, trainable dog with a good temperament, good nerves and good health - didn’t care much about color and formation. Shadow loves us and she is the smartest dog I’ve ever been around, and very trainable. She is also very reactive. She was dog reactive when we brought her home at 8 weeks old, I just didn’t recognize it as that, and it has only gotten worse. She’s people reactive too. And car reactive. And squirrel. And pretty much anything that moves. She’s high drive. We’ve gone through three trainers, the last of which was able to really help us. The prong only amplifies her reactions so we had her trained to an ecollar by a professional who specializes in working line dogs. I trust this trainer completely, he’s the reason we’ve had her this long. The ecollar was a game changer, but we still are overwhelmed with her reactivity. If she is not 100% focused on the handler she is lunging and barking and snarling. Hiking off leash is fun, unless we run into other people because she runs up to them and barks, and corrects with the collar but doesn’t stop. Guests come over and she can’t be in the same room. She knows place but will bark. When she says hello is is friendly most of the time but is strangely wary of some men and has acted aggressive, but never been aggressive. She is also very aware of when her collar is off and stops listening when it is. This is all especially difficult because we have three small boys and plan on more children. I don’t have the time to dedicate to her anymore. I just didn’t imagine this when I researched the breed. Obviously I didn’t do a good enough job. I’m sick over it really.
> 
> At this point I feel like finding someone else for her is the best thing for all of us. She needs someone who has the time to enjoy the good parts about her, and who can handle her reactivity. Am I doing the right thing 😩 I have been sick over it, because we love her and she is especially bonded to my eldest son who is 7 years old. This is so hard. Please be kind.


 I am not a professional at this breed and I only have a high content mix. So this is my experience take it from what you will. Her mother was a working line. I had previously had issues with her and my westie. To the point she almost killed her. It was a hard situation because they were and are close still. We have been always used to dogs that do not need “jobs”. As long as you give a westie a pack they are happy and play all day. Easy to train. But I digress. She was a issue and reactive. My westie had the typical westie attitude and with a reactive dog it became a deadly issue. We were so torn because like you she was bonded so deeply. She wasn’t as socialized because we got her right before Covid and lockdown hit. We were so confused and hurt. We had went to this page and so many others looking for help. Until we stumbled upon a trainer who explained the situation to us. The “switch” flipping wasn’t a aggression it was a predator instinct where she was so small. We learned we were “feeding” her predatory instinct. She played chase not only with the westie but with our children. She would run the fence line if a car drove by. She was also a car chaser like yours. So in the end we were feeding her predatory instincts and didn’t give her a purpose. She needed a purpose. In the end it took retraining ALL the dogs in our home and ourselves. She is no longer allowed to chase ANYTHING except her toys when thrown. We separate and do not let any situation that could cause a issue to arise happen. Which meant she only gets table food if the westie isn’t around and only as a treat, and only given it if she does something to do this. It’s a reward. But she now has a job. We put her into “watch” dog mode. She is reactive so we choose a job to enhance it but within safe limits. She has to “watch”, “Take care of”, “check on”. This dog who was extremely reactive is now a dog who will not leave our yard, she goes out front with the kids, and my husband. It’s not fenced. She takes turns and goes bye bye. She even is barking less at people at the door. If they come inside you can let her lay down and “watch”, the westie she loved but tried to kill she checks on constantly. She knows it’s her job to keep her and the other dogs safe. It has made her more focused, and while it may seem silly of a job it has turned her into a whole new dog. We never dreamed it would change her the way it did. Of course we put a insane amount of time retraining her and the other dogs. We forget these dogs were bred with a purpose and when they have nothing to do that’s a lot of energy left unused. Refocus and redirect was our saving grace. It has changed our lives. I can’t tell you what to do because I’m not a professional. I also do not know your environment and your dog. I’m just telling you my experience and what we did. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## RavenMad (Jun 14, 2021)

Bailey1220 said:


> I am seeking reconciliation more than anything else I think. I feel like I have failed my dog, Shadow.
> 
> For some context - shadow is 1 year old female, working line. I don’t think from good breeding. She is our first GSD and I didn’t know exactly what to look for. I thought working line would be best for us because we wanted a smart, trainable dog with a good temperament, good nerves and good health - didn’t care much about color and formation. Shadow loves us and she is the smartest dog I’ve ever been around, and very trainable. She is also very reactive. She was dog reactive when we brought her home at 8 weeks old, I just didn’t recognize it as that, and it has only gotten worse. She’s people reactive too. And car reactive. And squirrel. And pretty much anything that moves. She’s high drive. We’ve gone through three trainers, the last of which was able to really help us. The prong only amplifies her reactions so we had her trained to an ecollar by a professional who specializes in working line dogs. I trust this trainer completely, he’s the reason we’ve had her this long. The ecollar was a game changer, but we still are overwhelmed with her reactivity. If she is not 100% focused on the handler she is lunging and barking and snarling. Hiking off leash is fun, unless we run into other people because she runs up to them and barks, and corrects with the collar but doesn’t stop. Guests come over and she can’t be in the same room. She knows place but will bark. When she says hello is is friendly most of the time but is strangely wary of some men and has acted aggressive, but never been aggressive. She is also very aware of when her collar is off and stops listening when it is. This is all especially difficult because we have three small boys and plan on more children. I don’t have the time to dedicate to her anymore. I just didn’t imagine this when I researched the breed. Obviously I didn’t do a good enough job. I’m sick over it really.
> 
> At this point I feel like finding someone else for her is the best thing for all of us. She needs someone who has the time to enjoy the good parts about her, and who can handle her reactivity. Am I doing the right thing 😩 I have been sick over it, because we love her and she is especially bonded to my eldest son who is 7 years old. This is so hard. Please be kind.


Hi, I have the same problems you described. I am going to try an e-collar but other than that its something called time. A GSD takes 2 years of training and patience. I feel like I want to give up on my dog too but I just can't. I think if you love her you shouldn't give up on her. Trainers are a dime a dozen. You need to put in the time and the work.
Also think about how hurt your kids will be if you get rid of her and what kind of message you are sending. Something like that would be unforgiveable. Sorry but this is as kind as I can be as I don't feel like sugar coating it for you.


----------



## Peter Maddalone (Apr 14, 2021)

First of all I have to commend you for realizing you have to rehome your dog .
Years ago my girlfriend and I bought two female GSD sisters . She has trained and showed GSD dogs for a while . Mostly to law enforcement.
These two girls were to be shown and bred eventually.
Unfortunately the sisters became unusual dominate against each other. We had to decide to remove one from this equation. A few breeders and friends wanted to buy either . We decided to rehome one I had and attachment to koda.
It was a hard choice to make . We decided to rehome Sasha to a family with with two girls who Sasha fell in love with. We could of sold her but it’s important that she went to a great home first . 
it was great getting pictures of her with bows in her hair sleeping with the girls and swimming in their pool . 
What I’m trying to say it’s fine to rehome your , it’s a very emotional to give away a dog you raised and fell in love with.But please be careful who you rehome it to . Get referrals from their vet , go to their house see how your dog reacts to all the family members, see where she will be kept .
I wish you the best for you and your dog , I know what your going through.


----------



## SFDOC (Apr 7, 2011)

Bailey1220 said:


> I am seeking reconciliation more than anything else I think. I feel like I have failed my dog, Shadow.
> 
> For some context - shadow is 1 year old female, working line. I don’t think from good breeding. She is our first GSD and I didn’t know exactly what to look for. I thought working line would be best for us because we wanted a smart, trainable dog with a good temperament, good nerves and good health - didn’t care much about color and formation. Shadow loves us and she is the smartest dog I’ve ever been around, and very trainable. She is also very reactive. She was dog reactive when we brought her home at 8 weeks old, I just didn’t recognize it as that, and it has only gotten worse. She’s people reactive too. And car reactive. And squirrel. And pretty much anything that moves. She’s high drive. We’ve gone through three trainers, the last of which was able to really help us. The prong only amplifies her reactions so we had her trained to an ecollar by a professional who specializes in working line dogs. I trust this trainer completely, he’s the reason we’ve had her this long. The ecollar was a game changer, but we still are overwhelmed with her reactivity. If she is not 100% focused on the handler she is lunging and barking and snarling. Hiking off leash is fun, unless we run into other people because she runs up to them and barks, and corrects with the collar but doesn’t stop. Guests come over and she can’t be in the same room. She knows place but will bark. When she says hello is is friendly most of the time but is strangely wary of some men and has acted aggressive, but never been aggressive. She is also very aware of when her collar is off and stops listening when it is. This is all especially difficult because we have three small boys and plan on more children. I don’t have the time to dedicate to her anymore. I just didn’t imagine this when I researched the breed. Obviously I didn’t do a good enough job. I’m sick over it really.
> 
> At this point I feel like finding someone else for her is the best thing for all of us. She needs someone who has the time to enjoy the good parts about her, and who can handle her reactivity. Am I doing the right thing 😩 I have been sick over it, because we love her and she is especially bonded to my eldest son who is 7 years old. This is so hard. Please be kind.


Check this place out.



https://www.k9intuition.com/



They also have a large facebook presence.

A dog that is reactive is far different from a Truly aggressive dog. You say your dog will run towards people when off leash but not attack, that is fairly easy to correct.

I will send you a PM with my number, as I have lots of questions and depending on your answers will lead us to a good solution.


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

RavenMad said:


> Hi, I have the same problems you described. I am going to try an e-collar but other than that its something called time. A GSD takes 2 years of training and patience. I feel like I want to give up on my dog too but I just can't. I think if you love her you shouldn't give up on her. Trainers are a dime a dozen. You need to put in the time and the work.
> Also think about how hurt your kids will be if you get rid of her and what kind of message you are sending. Something like that would be unforgiveable. Sorry but this is as kind as I can be as I don't feel like sugar coating it for you.


My son already knows and understands, we are including him in the process and making it a positive thing. In fact if anything I think it’s a life lesson that may serve him well the future. It’s not like I’m dumping her at a shelter and forgetting about her. I don’t think time will entirely fix our problems because I’m not equipped to manage the training and take care of my family, and that leads us in a potentially dangerous and liable situation with a reactive dog who needs and deserves a job and better direction from someone who is better equipped then I am. I’ve felt for a long time I couldn’t “give up” on her but I have much better clarity now and am confident that this is the best thing for her.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Bailey1220 said:


> My son already knows and understands, we are including him in the process and making it a positive thing. In fact if anything I think it’s a life lesson that may serve him well the future. It’s not like I’m dumping her at a shelter and forgetting about her. I don’t think time will entirely fix our problems because I’m not equipped to manage the training and take care of my family, and that leads us in a potentially dangerous and liable situation with a reactive dog who needs and deserves a job and better direction from someone who is better equipped then I am. I’ve felt for a long time I couldn’t “give up” on her but I have much better clarity now and am confident that this is the best thing for her.


Great to have clarity. Don't second-guess your decision and move forward. It will be emotional first but a relief when you no longer have to worry. Keep us posted. Enjoy your young family, they are grown before you know it so you can't waste time with worrying about things you can change.


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

SFDOC said:


> Check this place out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve never thought of her as aggressive, just reactive. I know it’s likely driven out of fear and not being told how to act, so she creates a job for herself. I understand her and what she needs. I’m not confident I can give her that though. Looking forward to your assistance!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

RavenMad said:


> Hi, I have the same problems you described. I am going to try an e-collar but other than that its something called time. A GSD takes 2 years of training and patience. I feel like I want to give up on my dog too but I just can't. I think if you love her you shouldn't give up on her. Trainers are a dime a dozen. You need to put in the time and the work.
> Also think about how hurt your kids will be if you get rid of her and what kind of message you are sending. Something like that would be unforgiveable. Sorry but this is as kind as I can be as I don't feel like sugar coating it for you.


The difference between you and the OP is that the OP makes decisions based on the well-being of the dog by putting the dog first. It's not fair to send them on a guilt trip by involving the kids. I hope the OP will ignore your post.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Keeping the dog and trying to make it work or rehoming the dog to a good home that is aware of the dogs issues are two good options with the dog in mind.


----------



## 2020palm (May 30, 2020)

Bailey1220 said:


> This is emotional for me, so thank you for understanding. I really love this dog. I Think I was selective about the research I did because I wanted her to be a fit for our family. Like I said, I didn’t do a good enough job. I’m a horse trainer, so actually do have experience with demanding animals and I have dedicated so much time with her daily. I started her training with professional help when she was 10 weeks old. I really have given it my all, I just am not sure I have the time to continue to as I feel like it is taking away from my time with my kids, and her reactivity isnt going anywhere really. We have a large yard and my boys play with her out there and I take her on walks and/or hikes every day. She also loves frisbee. I track her exercise and she meets her markers, and is calm in the house when I need her to be.
> Its really just the unpredictablity of new situations, people, dogs. Because of my kids this makes me nervous. I did not know what I was getting into, you’re right, and that’s why I am here now. henever the consistency with training stops, her reactivity increases


----------



## 2020palm (May 30, 2020)

My first Shepard was schuzhund level 111 breeding full East German working line bred. I was concerned about the showline domestic dogs that friends had and had to put down for hip problems. I bred and raised thoroughbred horses including stallions. We were lucky she was a very balanced dog. Don’t beat yourself up. I actually had a standardbred poodle that sounds like your dog! I can’t imagine dealing with that and having three boys. After I got the situation with him under control, which took awhile, we found him a home that was a much better fit and it worked out fine. He needed to be the only dog in the house and it ended up he loved kids! Thank you for caring enough and being responsible enough to recognize that the dog needs more. Sometimes you don’t know what you don’t know. Everyone started somewhere, even the experts on here were not always experts.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

2020palm said:


> Everyone started somewhere, even the experts on here were not always experts.


I have rehomed dogs in the past that were just beyond my ability and/or situation. There is no shame in that. Dogs are adaptable and thrive in the right home. I have had several foster fails that were totally happy in my home.


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

2020palm said:


> My first Shepard was schuzhund level 111 breeding full East German working line bred. I was concerned about the showline domestic dogs that friends had and had to put down for hip problems. I bred and raised thoroughbred horses including stallions. We were lucky she was a very balanced dog. Don’t beat yourself up. I actually had a standardbred poodle that sounds like your dog! I can’t imagine dealing with that and having three boys. After I got the situation with him under control, which took awhile, we found him a home that was a much better fit and it worked out fine. He needed to be the only dog in the house and it ended up he loved kids! Thank you for caring enough and being responsible enough to recognize that the dog needs more. Sometimes you don’t know what you don’t know. Everyone started somewhere, even the experts on here were not always experts.


Yes it’s been a humbling experience. Even though it hasn’t worked out, I’ve learned a lot from this dog. Very cool that you also bred and raised thoroughbreds! My background is in show jumping and beginning the youngsters under saddle. Mostly German bred horses, ironically.


----------



## serene77 (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi, I don't say much in this forum but your situation is very similar to mine. My husband and I are over 65 and we had a wonderful german shepherd in the past. When Zoey, our shiloh shepherd (totally different type of dog) passed away, we debated a long time on what type of dog we wanted in our lives. We had such fond memories of our original shepherd, Luna, that we decided a shepherd was what we wanted by our side. We forgot things like the fact we had two teenaged sons who helped with Luna and that we had more stamina than we do now. 

I researched breeders and found one about 2 hours away who was very experienced. Her lines were European. She explained that she breeds both for working lines and for families and that this litter was bred more for families. We brought Mercy home, took her to puppy classes, socialized her and worked with her at least an hour or more a day on training and commands. She has an excellent temperment and we could do anything to her, like take stuff from her mouth, touch her all over, take her food away and she never showed any sign of aggression to us. But we were still having trouble with some obedience and decided to get some more professional training. She definitely is more of a working line dog, very intelligent and wanting to learn. She also has a ton of confidence.

We found a trainer nearby who uses the e-collar, never as a punishment but more as an attention getting device. His methods were very positive and he has a great rapport with Mercy. He also guarantees his work. We paid him a set amount and he took her for 2 weeks, trained her to the collar and she was doing very well. He identified her as being very protective and felt she would be a great family protection dog. We did our best to follow his guidelines and for most part she was very obedient but became extremely protective of our property. The training went on, with Mercy going to the trainer for a couple of weeks at a time and her obedience improved. However certain incidents began to happen. My husband was talking to a neighbor out in the common drive. Mercy sat and watched but showed no issues until they walked into our driveway. She went off on the neighbor, (did not try to bite, just scary barking) but nothing my husband did with the e-collar made any difference. This behavior repeated itself at the vet's office, even with the trainer there.

When we went to the trainer he explained that Mercy was highly protective and was seeing us as her responsibility. There was a lot of stuff going on family wise. He felt part of this was just her age, a little over a year. He offered to take her an extended session. We have visited her several times and she seems to be doing amazing. However, it is obvious she is a working dog and needs a couple of hours a day of focused activity. We just don't think we can do it. She would be a perfect search and rescue dog or some other type of actual work. The trainer feels she is doing wonderfully but it is obvious that she is more than we can handle at our age. 

We made a mistake! We let our past experience at a much younger age make us think we could give a working dog with such a highly protective drive what she needs. A lot of family situations have smoothed out and we plan to bring her back to see if we can handle her but I have my doubts and so does my husband. The trainer is willing to take her and feels she could excel in dog obedience stuff which we aren't interested in. We do need to feel that we can handle her well enough that she would not bite someone. We can't overpower an 85lb dog at our age.

The point I want to make is that if you don't feel you can handle a type of dog, it is better to accept it and help her to find the right sort of home where her talents can be developed. I love Mercy and it breaks my heart if we havve to give her up, not to mention the fortune we have spent on her and her training and care. But in the long run it is much better to me to admit I made a mistake thinking we could keep up with her personality and drive, than it is for us to have the stress of worrying if she will bite someone. I am not sure we can give her what she needs. I am certain that whatever we decide, we will make absolutely sure she is in the right situation. It sounds like you have done a lot to work with her but your kids come first and extra stress is not what you need. 

Yes it will be painful if you decide to give her up but in the long run, it's okay to say this dog is not the right one for my family as long as you are responsible in the way you find her next home. Please don't feel guilty if you cannot keep her. You would feel worse if she harmed someone you loved because you cannot control her. There is someone out there who can.


----------



## Joekarenlexilily (12 mo ago)

Bailey1220 said:


> I am seeking reconciliation more than anything else I think. I feel like I have failed my dog, Shadow.
> 
> For some context - shadow is 1 year old female, working line. I don’t think from good breeding. She is our first GSD and I didn’t know exactly what to look for. I thought working line would be best for us because we wanted a smart, trainable dog with a good temperament, good nerves and good health - didn’t care much about color and formation. Shadow loves us and she is the smartest dog I’ve ever been around, and very trainable. She is also very reactive. She was dog reactive when we brought her home at 8 weeks old, I just didn’t recognize it as that, and it has only gotten worse. She’s people reactive too. And car reactive. And squirrel. And pretty much anything that moves. She’s high drive. We’ve gone through three trainers, the last of which was able to really help us. The prong only amplifies her reactions so we had her trained to an ecollar by a professional who specializes in working line dogs. I trust this trainer completely, he’s the reason we’ve had her this long. The ecollar was a game changer, but we still are overwhelmed with her reactivity. If she is not 100% focused on the handler she is lunging and barking and snarling. Hiking off leash is fun, unless we run into other people because she runs up to them and barks, and corrects with the collar but doesn’t stop. Guests come over and she can’t be in the same room. She knows place but will bark. When she says hello is is friendly most of the time but is strangely wary of some men and has acted aggressive, but never been aggressive. She is also very aware of when her collar is off and stops listening when it is. This is all especially difficult because we have three small boys and plan on more children. I don’t have the time to dedicate to her anymore. I just didn’t imagine this when I researched the breed. Obviously I didn’t do a good enough job. I’m sick over it really.
> 
> At this point I feel like finding someone else for her is the best thing for all of us. She needs someone who has the time to enjoy the good parts about her, and who can handle her reactivity. Am I doing the right thing 😩 I have been sick over it, because we love her and she is especially bonded to my eldest son who is 7 years old. This is so hard. Please be kind.


I almost made the same mistake you are about to. May I ask you a couple questions you haven’t posted?


----------



## Hamish 2 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hello. I am experiencing exactly the same thing you are going through with my 10 month old, intact male. While he's not as reactive as your dog is I can see signs that he is on his way to similar behavior. If Iwere in your position I would do exactly what you are doing rehome her. With 3 small children you just cannot risk any incidents at all. Additionally, she hasn't reached the magic age of 2 when everything goes south quickly. Good for you and your decision. I hope she finds a good home. Derek.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

As we get older chances are that we get issues that will limit us, at least temporarily. I am in 60s and don't think I will have another GSD after Deja. It's good to be realistic. I gave up a great 9 months old male GSD due to a severe shoulder issue and I couldn't handle him anymore. I didn't know how long healing would take and I knew I would put him at risk for problem behavior. I gave him up to my breeder and he is in a great home right now. My shoulder did heal, maybe because I didn't have to handle him anymore. Life happens and you deal with whatever comes your way. Good luck to all of you in this situation.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Hamish 2 said:


> Hello. I am experiencing exactly the same thing you are going through with my 10 month old, intact male. While he's not as reactive as your dog is I can see signs that he is on his way to similar behavior. If Iwere in your position I would do exactly what you are doing rehome her. With 3 small children you just cannot risk any incidents at all. Additionally, she hasn't reached the magic age of 2 when everything goes south quickly. Good for you and your decision. I hope she finds a good home. Derek.


Why does everything "go south" at 2? 
I'd say the opposite, at 2 things magically can go "north" as in settle down and go perfectly.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Why does everything "go south" at 2?
> I'd say the opposite, at 2 things magically can go "north" as in settle down and go perfectly.


Agreed, when the match is good.


----------



## gtaroger (Aug 4, 2015)

Some dogs take alot more training than others.My last GSD took two years to come around and settle down. It was never to the point like your dog,but always testing to see if he could get away with things that he knew better than do.At about two and a half years it was like a light switch went off and he became the dog I had always wanted.15 years ago I got a GSD from a well known Breeded in Windsor Can.He came highly recommended from several trainers local. This dog turned out to be the canine from ****.At four months old he went into full blown attack mode on my wifes vacuum cleaner. Tore the bag all to ****.I got him into training classes right then. The training helped but it got the the point over the corse of five years . The only person that he would listen to was me.He was the most aggressive dog I have ever had. My vet does alot of work for the surrounding Police departments and handles quit a lot of GSD. I informed me that he had seen only one GSD more aggressive than my dog.I did everything I could do to keep this dog.My wife and I beleave that when we get a dog it is for the life of the dog and we will do any and everything to keep it for it's natural life span.In the later years I put up a 6ft vinyl fence around my entire back. It was a large yard.He started growling at my wife . One afternoon my wife and her sister came back from a shopping trip.They always went for lunch or shopping every thursday for years. I had tought Iger to set up for a treat.My sister inlaw always would come in and give him a treat after he set up. This routine had been going one for years.She did than and then went and set down in a chair in the living room.Iger ran into the livingroom and jumped up and put a paw on each chair arm and put his face up close to my sister inlaws face and growled and showed his teeth. My wife walked in the room and saw this. She gave him the command to leave it. He did not respond. She gave the command again in a firmer tone. He still did not respond.The third time she made the command in a funny happy tone,he responded that time. It got to the point that he was to much of a liability.He was not safe with anyone but me.I had him put down.It was one of the hardest and most painful things that I have ever done.Some times things don't work out right no matter how much you love a dog and how hard you try.Your dog sounds like it's to much for you to handle. It's still young and can be trained by the right person.I hope the best for you and your family and your dog.Roger


----------



## Hamish 2 (Jun 1, 2021)

Mannix said:


> You want your dog to obey you because it knows it makes you happy, it's fun, it's positive.
> 
> Using things like e-collars to make it obey, it's negative, it's obey or pain, not pleasant or fun.
> 
> ...


There are dogs who couldn't possibly care less about making you happy. I own one. What do you do then? Thank you, Derek.


----------



## Hamish 2 (Jun 1, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> Agreed, when the match is good.


2 is said to be the magical age of social and sexual maturity. It's been my personal experience and, not with my own dogs, except perhaps this one that if something disastrous happens it's at age 2. 4 is more likely to be the North bound age especially GOD'S. Derek.


----------



## AuroraSue (Oct 25, 2021)

This is a heart-breaking situation for sure. When you've exhausted your efforts, time, money, etc. and you know she isn't the right fit for your household, it's just time to let her go.....to maybe a couple who backpacks, hikes, etc. Maybe post her photo and info at your vet's office where they may know people who would work out well for her. A reputable no-kill shelter is not a bad place. I volunteer and foster for one locally here in Alaska. The Rescue vets adopters and pairs the dogs with the appropriate people, she has a unique knack for that, and only in very rare instances does a dog come back. You might visit a couple of Rescue places to find out how they place dogs and how the dogs are housed and treated until adoption. I know that there have been a few very reactive dogs at this Rescue who eventually learned to fit in with the rest of the pack and were then adoptable. Just a suggestion, my 2 GSD's have been gentle and sweet, I totally lucked out. My last one I adopted 2 days after I brought her home to foster.....I knew in the first 2 hrs. I'd been waiting for the right one since my last one passed 1 1/2 yrs earlier. You need a peaceful home. I wish you all the best. And I'm sure your dog will be super happy in the right home.


----------



## Carla (Apr 13, 2020)

Bailey1220 said:


> I am seeking reconciliation more than anything else I think. I feel like I have failed my dog, Shadow.
> 
> For some context - shadow is 1 year old female, working line. I don’t think from good breeding. She is our first GSD and I didn’t know exactly what to look for. I thought working line would be best for us because we wanted a smart, trainable dog with a good temperament, good nerves and good health - didn’t care much about color and formation. Shadow loves us and she is the smartest dog I’ve ever been around, and very trainable. She is also very reactive. She was dog reactive when we brought her home at 8 weeks old, I just didn’t recognize it as that, and it has only gotten worse. She’s people reactive too. And car reactive. And squirrel. And pretty much anything that moves. She’s high drive. We’ve gone through three trainers, the last of which was able to really help us. The prong only amplifies her reactions so we had her trained to an ecollar by a professional who specializes in working line dogs. I trust this trainer completely, he’s the reason we’ve had her this long. The ecollar was a game changer, but we still are overwhelmed with her reactivity. If she is not 100% focused on the handler she is lunging and barking and snarling. Hiking off leash is fun, unless we run into other people because she runs up to them and barks, and corrects with the collar but doesn’t stop. Guests come over and she can’t be in the same room. She knows place but will bark. When she says hello is is friendly most of the time but is strangely wary of some men and has acted aggressive, but never been aggressive. She is also very aware of when her collar is off and stops listening when it is. This is all especially difficult because we have three small boys and plan on more children. I don’t have the time to dedicate to her anymore. I just didn’t imagine this when I researched the breed. Obviously I didn’t do a good enough job. I’m sick over it really.
> 
> At this point I feel like finding someone else for her is the best thing for all of us. She needs someone who has the time to enjoy the good parts about her, and who can handle her reactivity. Am I doing the right thing 😩 I have been sick over it, because we love her and she is especially bonded to my eldest son who is 7 years old. This is so hard. Please be kind.


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

Joekarenlexilily said:


> I almost made the same mistake you are about to. May I ask you a couple questions you haven’t posted?


Sure


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

gtaroger said:


> Some dogs take alot more training than others.My last GSD took two years to come around and settle down. It was never to the point like your dog,but always testing to see if he could get away with things that he knew better than do.At about two and a half years it was like a light switch went off and he became the dog I had always wanted.15 years ago I got a GSD from a well known Breeded in Windsor Can.He came highly recommended from several trainers local. This dog turned out to be the canine from **.At four months old he went into full blown attack mode on my wifes vacuum cleaner. Tore the bag all to **.I got him into training classes right then. The training helped but it got the the point over the corse of five years . The only person that he would listen to was me.He was the most aggressive dog I have ever had. My vet does alot of work for the surrounding Police departments and handles quit a lot of GSD. I informed me that he had seen only one GSD more aggressive than my dog.I did everything I could do to keep this dog.My wife and I beleave that when we get a dog it is for the life of the dog and we will do any and everything to keep it for it's natural life span.In the later years I put up a 6ft vinyl fence around my entire back. It was a large yard.He started growling at my wife . One afternoon my wife and her sister came back from a shopping trip.They always went for lunch or shopping every thursday for years. I had tought Iger to set up for a treat.My sister inlaw always would come in and give him a treat after he set up. This routine had been going one for years.She did than and then went and set down in a chair in the living room.Iger ran into the livingroom and jumped up and put a paw on each chair arm and put his face up close to my sister inlaws face and growled and showed his teeth. My wife walked in the room and saw this. She gave him the command to leave it. He did not respond. She gave the command again in a firmer tone. He still did not respond.The third time she made the command in a funny happy tone,he responded that time. It got to the point that he was to much of a liability.He was not safe with anyone but me.I had him put down.It was one of the hardest and most painful things that I have ever done.Some times things don't work out right no matter how much you love a dog and how hard you try.Your dog sounds like it's to much for you to handle. It's still young and can be trained by the right person.I hope the best for you and your family and your dog.Roger


I’m sorry you went through that. It’s never easy losing a dog. Part of the reason I know I have to act now is because she is young and she doesn’t have a but history. If she were to bite someone it would severely limit our options with her.


----------



## RAGNARS MOMMA (Oct 15, 2020)

I am feeling your pain myself Bailey1220. Maybe I should post my situation as a discussion starter. I have been a dog owner my entire life and have always owned large breeds. I had previously adopted a Karelian and two German Shepards. Just over 2 years ago, I decided to adopt again. We had moved to a larger property and had time, so I went to Chicago Animal Care and Control to adopt (I picked here because they euthanize when they get full). Well, the choice was pretty slim; hundreds of Bully type dogs and one GS. We were told the GS had snipped at a child and that was the reason she was brought to CACC. Our children are grown, so I did not see that as an issue. Two years down the road and I am having some serious issues. From the beginning, she had aggression. I knew right away if was fear aggression and started to work on this. Periodically, she aggresses people, but has not bitten anyone (YET). Early on, she attacked 2 other dogs (one needed vet care) so we knew we had to have strict control of her with other dogs. I also have 2 cats and we have worked and worked with her and them to have peace. Last week, out of the blue she attacked the male tuxedo cat. He survived (with an overnight at vets and stitches), but I am devastated. I know Ragnar was in a minimum of 2 different homes prior to my home and vet thinks she is close to 8 years old. I cannot rehome her again but know I have a ticking timebomb on my hands here. My husband and me both feel the liability is way too high at this point. I have cried for a week, trying to get to a point I can accept putting Ragnar to sleep. I have failed her....


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Don't be so hard on yourself. You have tried. Maybe the dog has failed you.

I am so sorry that you and the OP are having to go through this. It's a terrible situation to be in, for the entire family.


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

serene77 said:


> Hi, I don't say much in this forum but your situation is very similar to mine. My husband and I are over 65 and we had a wonderful german shepherd in the past. When Zoey, our shiloh shepherd (totally different type of dog) passed away, we debated a long time on what type of dog we wanted in our lives. We had such fond memories of our original shepherd, Luna, that we decided a shepherd was what we wanted by our side. We forgot things like the fact we had two teenaged sons who helped with Luna and that we had more stamina than we do now.
> 
> I researched breeders and found one about 2 hours away who was very experienced. Her lines were European. She explained that she breeds both for working lines and for families and that this litter was bred more for families. We brought Mercy home, took her to puppy classes, socialized her and worked with her at least an hour or more a day on training and commands. She has an excellent temperment and we could do anything to her, like take stuff from her mouth, touch her all over, take her food away and she never showed any sign of aggression to us. But we were still having trouble with some obedience and decided to get some more professional training. She definitely is more of a working line dog, very intelligent and wanting to learn. She also has a ton of confidence.
> 
> ...


This sounds a lot like our experience. She’s a good dog in the home, active of course but has never shown aggression towards our family. She’s very protective though, or fear reactive, probably the latter, and I just feel like with our inexperience and lack of training ability ourselves - it’s only a matter of time before something goes wrong.


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

RAGNARS MOMMA said:


> I am feeling your pain myself Bailey1220. Maybe I should post my situation as a discussion starter. I have been a dog owner my entire life and have always owned large breeds. I had previously adopted a Karelian and two German Shepards. Just over 2 years ago, I decided to adopt again. We had moved to a larger property and had time, so I went to Chicago Animal Care and Control to adopt (I picked here because they euthanize when they get full). Well, the choice was pretty slim; hundreds of Bully type dogs and one GS. We were told the GS had snipped at a child and that was the reason she was brought to CACC. Our children are grown, so I did not see that as an issue. Two years down the road and I am having some serious issues. From the beginning, she had aggression. I knew right away if was fear aggression and started to work on this. Periodically, she aggresses people, but has not bitten anyone (YET). Early on, she attacked 2 other dogs (one needed vet care) so we knew we had to have strict control of her with other dogs. I also have 2 cats and we have worked and worked with her and them to have peace. Last week, out of the blue she attacked the male tuxedo cat. He survived (with an overnight at vets and stitches), but I am devastated. I know Ragnar was in a minimum of 2 different homes prior to my home and vet thinks she is close to 8 years old. I cannot rehome her again but know I have a ticking timebomb on my hands here. My husband and me both feel the liability is way too high at this point. I have cried for a week, trying to get to a point I can accept putting Ragnar to sleep. I have failed her....


Ugh I’m so sorry. It’s heartbreaking.


----------



## Olaf’s mom (Nov 28, 2021)

Bailey1220 said:


> I am seeking reconciliation more than anything else I think. I feel like I have failed my dog, Shadow.
> 
> For some context - shadow is 1 year old female, working line. I don’t think from good breeding. She is our first GSD and I didn’t know exactly what to look for. I thought working line would be best for us because we wanted a smart, trainable dog with a good temperament, good nerves and good health - didn’t care much about color and formation. Shadow loves us and she is the smartest dog I’ve ever been around, and very trainable. She is also very reactive. She was dog reactive when we brought her home at 8 weeks old, I just didn’t recognize it as that, and it has only gotten worse. She’s people reactive too. And car reactive. And squirrel. And pretty much anything that moves. She’s high drive. We’ve gone through three trainers, the last of which was able to really help us. The prong only amplifies her reactions so we had her trained to an ecollar by a professional who specializes in working line dogs. I trust this trainer completely, he’s the reason we’ve had her this long. The ecollar was a game changer, but we still are overwhelmed with her reactivity. If she is not 100% focused on the handler she is lunging and barking and snarling. Hiking off leash is fun, unless we run into other people because she runs up to them and barks, and corrects with the collar but doesn’t stop. Guests come over and she can’t be in the same room. She knows place but will bark. When she says hello is is friendly most of the time but is strangely wary of some men and has acted aggressive, but never been aggressive. She is also very aware of when her collar is off and stops listening when it is. This is all especially difficult because we have three small boys and plan on more children. I don’t have the time to dedicate to her anymore. I just didn’t imagine this when I researched the breed. Obviously I didn’t do a good enough job. I’m sick over it really.
> 
> At this point I feel like finding someone else for her is the best thing for all of us. She needs someone who has the time to enjoy the good parts about her, and who can handle her reactivity. Am I doing the right thing 😩 I have been sick over it, because we love her and she is especially bonded to my eldest son who is 7 years old. This is so hard. Please be kind.


Ugh I totally get this post. We are about 2 months behind you, and I am placing our 10 mo old male into a 5 week board and train. Puppy boot camp. I feel I failed him as well and I’m using my last card. I’m not giving up on him- it’s my fault in training. I’m resetting him and I . Good luck to you 🧡


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

Olaf’s mom said:


> Ugh I totally get this post. We are about 2 months behind you, and I am placing our 10 mo old male into a 5 week board and train. Puppy boot camp. I feel I failed him as well and I’m using my last card. I’m not giving up on him- it’s my fault in training. I’m resetting him and I . Good luck to you 🧡


And good luck to you too! The board and train was awesome and her training is impressive. For us it’s more that we aren’t a match.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

These dogs aren't for everyone


People on this site often hear me say "These dogs aren't for everyone. Not even for many people who already own them" Truth be told, it can be very frustrating to constantly read all the puppy biting/jumping/destructive threads that pop up multiple times per week for years on end. Then there's...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## RAGNARS MOMMA (Oct 15, 2020)

WNGD said:


> These dogs aren't for everyone
> 
> 
> People on this site often hear me say "These dogs aren't for everyone. Not even for many people who already own them" Truth be told, it can be very frustrating to constantly read all the puppy biting/jumping/destructive threads that pop up multiple times per week for years on end. Then there's...
> ...


Since I have always adopted the GS dogs I have owned (Rags is the 3rd), I am taking the chance that I will have a situation where the dog is not trainable. You can say what you want, but folks who adopt don't get the chance to train the puppy young and participate in the formation of the dogs reactions to cats, dogs or people. The ability to gauge the dog and their reactions is a learn as you go relationship. This dog has already had 2 previous owners; and I have no idea what they did or did not do with her. I have worked for 2 years with Ragnar and she periodically aggresses me when I give her commands or deny her toys and treats (not always, you never know when she is going to do this). The last straw for me was when she attacked my male Tuxedo cat is who is loving and gentle. Maybe I was "just lucky" with my previous 2 adopted GS's as I was able to train them and work through the issues that they had when I adopted them. Both lived out their days by my side and I was able to build strong trusting bonds with them. That is not the case with Ragnar. That bond of true trust that I hoped to build with her is just not attainable. Really sucks for me and her.


----------



## swatmozzy1 (Mar 13, 2019)

WNGD said:


> These dogs aren't for everyone
> 
> 
> People on this site often hear me say "These dogs aren't for everyone. Not even for many people who already own them" Truth be told, it can be very frustrating to constantly read all the puppy biting/jumping/destructive threads that pop up multiple times per week for years on end. Then there's...
> ...


Good day Baileys mom, I have now owned 5 GSD's, 2 which we tested. 1 at 2 1/2 months old found on the streets of Philly. A contractor bought her home but his wife had a fear of GSD'S so when they bought him in during our class for temperament testing to be put into the GSD rescue I raised my hand and offered him a home. Great dog, just wanted 3 squares, tried to do agility with him and he would just slam his body into everything because he was a long guy. Only problem was dog aggression which was never a problem as I walked him on the inside and let his older brother be on the outside who was more confident. Some of my dogs were okay on prongs some were not. Tried the e-collar on a dog my son adopted as he was ready to be pit down for anxiety. I worked with that dog almost 8 years and all kinds of meds but he was damaged more by being rehomed multiple times as the foster did not understand the breed. I am saying all of this to say be very cautious on the rehome as it would be unfair for her as well as damage her spirit. Do you have a fenced in backyard? I have set a tunnel up in the back yard with agility weave pole and this spring he is getting the catwalk built. I feel the most important thing you can do is teach her to shut off. I did this with all my dogs, wore them out playing or working them for 15 minutes at a time and then they were put in a downstay until I released them. It is very easy to over stimulate an already excited dog, the dog my son rescued as well as my other 2 boys were raised around my grandson from day one and he learned how to respect the animals and was never left alone with any of them until around 5. He is now 10. 5'2" about 120lbs, walked my over 100lb GSD less than 2 year old puppy but that was because he has always involved in training. I attached a picture with all 3 plus my daughters Norwegian Elkhound. I was blessed with my puppy he has the temperament that you were looking for and will become a therapy dog at the library. I am in PA and if you want feel free to reach out but I would send an email or contact large police or rescue departments nearby that have service/police dog trainers/training department. Best of luck to you. Was the breeders first name Linda?


----------



## 2020palm (May 30, 2020)

Bailey1220 said:


> Yes it’s been a humbling experience. Even though it hasn’t worked out, I’ve learned a lot from this dog. Very cool that you also bred and raised thoroughbreds! My background is in show jumping and beginning the youngsters under saddle. Mostly German bred horses, ironically.


If you can raise/train warmbloods you can handle any dog! I started my babies training from the day they hit the ground. My horses never even bucked when they went to saddle. Dog trainers have no idea! 🤣 my background started with show jumpers as well. I will say my GS was the smartest most independent dog I’ve ever owned and if we hadn’t had such a huge property for her to roam she might have had some serious exercise needs. I’m trying to find another with the same qualities now and it’s harder than I thought. My GS breeder retired and I loved her dogs. She bred for health and temperament. You read so many things about working line dogs now that makes me insecure about buying from someone I don’t know.


----------



## swatmozzy1 (Mar 13, 2019)

swatmozzy1 said:


> Good day Baileys mom, I have now owned 5 GSD's, 2 which we tested. 1 at 2 1/2 months old found on the streets of Philly. A contractor bought her home but his wife had a fear of GSD'S so when they bought him in during our class for temperament testing to be put into the GSD rescue I raised my hand and offered him a home. Great dog, just wanted 3 squares, tried to do agility with him and he would just slam his body into everything because he was a long guy. Only problem was dog aggression which was never a problem as I walked him on the inside and let his older brother be on the outside who was more confident. Some of my dogs were okay on prongs some were not. Tried the e-collar on a dog my son adopted as he was ready to be pit down for anxiety. I worked with that dog almost 8 years and all kinds of meds but he was damaged more by being rehomed multiple times as the foster did not understand the breed. I am saying all of this to say be very cautious on the rehome as it would be unfair for her as well as damage her spirit. Do you have a fenced in backyard? I have set a tunnel up in the back yard with agility weave pole and this spring he is getting the catwalk built. I feel the most important thing you can do is teach her to shut off. I did this with all my dogs, wore them out playing or working them for 15 minutes at a time and then they were put in a downstay until I released them. It is very easy to over stimulate an already excited dog, the dog my son rescued as well as my other 2 boys were raised around my grandson from day one and he learned how to respect the animals and was never left alone with any of them until around 5. He is now 10. 5'2" about 120lbs, walked my over 100lb GSD less than 2 year old puppy but that was because he has always involved in training. I attached a picture with all 3 plus my daughters Norwegian Elkhound. I was blessed with my puppy he has the temperament that you were looking for and will become a therapy dog at the library. I am in PA and if you want feel free to reach out but I would send an email or contact large police or rescue departments nearby that have service/police dog trainers/training department. Best of luck to you. Was the breeders first name Linda?


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

swatmozzy1 said:


> Good day Baileys mom, I have now owned 5 GSD's, 2 which we tested. 1 at 2 1/2 months old found on the streets of Philly. A contractor bought her home but his wife had a fear of GSD'S so when they bought him in during our class for temperament testing to be put into the GSD rescue I raised my hand and offered him a home. Great dog, just wanted 3 squares, tried to do agility with him and he would just slam his body into everything because he was a long guy. Only problem was dog aggression which was never a problem as I walked him on the inside and let his older brother be on the outside who was more confident. Some of my dogs were okay on prongs some were not. Tried the e-collar on a dog my son adopted as he was ready to be pit down for anxiety. I worked with that dog almost 8 years and all kinds of meds but he was damaged more by being rehomed multiple times as the foster did not understand the breed. I am saying all of this to say be very cautious on the rehome as it would be unfair for her as well as damage her spirit. Do you have a fenced in backyard? I have set a tunnel up in the back yard with agility weave pole and this spring he is getting the catwalk built. I feel the most important thing you can do is teach her to shut off. I did this with all my dogs, wore them out playing or working them for 15 minutes at a time and then they were put in a downstay until I released them. It is very easy to over stimulate an already excited dog, the dog my son rescued as well as my other 2 boys were raised around my grandson from day one and he learned how to respect the animals and was never left alone with any of them until around 5. He is now 10. 5'2" about 120lbs, walked my over 100lb GSD less than 2 year old puppy but that was because he has always involved in training. I attached a picture with all 3 plus my daughters Norwegian Elkhound. I was blessed with my puppy he has the temperament that you were looking for and will become a therapy dog at the library. I am in PA and if you want feel free to reach out but I would send an email or contact large police or rescue departments nearby that have service/police dog trainers/training department. Best of luck to you. Was the breeders first name Linda?


No not Linda. I don’t feel comfortable sharing the breeder at the moment. My dog can turn off and she does get a log of running in and mind work. Its more the reactiveness outside the home or when we have guests over. She doesn’t like people other than us, even extended family who she has been around since puppyhood. She reacts to my father in law who is here every other week, and he’s not afraid of her so it’s not that. I just feel like it’s a risk having my boys and if they have friends over always having to remove her or crate her. It’s not a fun life for her being so restrained.
I am interested in finding a police department, but I’m not sure she has the potential with that since she is reactive? Again, outside my bandwidth. Advice appreciated. Right now my trainer is checking his networks so hoping something comes from that.


----------



## Bailey1220 (12 mo ago)

2020palm said:


> If you can raise/train warmbloods you can handle any dog! I started my babies training from the day they hit the ground. My horses never even bucked when they went to saddle. Dog trainers have no idea! 🤣 my background started with show jumpers as well. I will say my GS was the smartest most independent dog I’ve ever owned and if we hadn’t had such a huge property for her to roam she might have had some serious exercise needs. I’m trying to find another with the same qualities now and it’s harder than I thought. My GS breeder retired and I loved her dogs. She bred for health and temperament. You read so many things about working line dogs now that makes me insecure about buying from someone I don’t know.


So true! My Irish sport horse/Holsteiner was an actual dragon. Good luck on your search. Nothing more valuable than a reliable breeder!


----------



## gtaroger (Aug 4, 2015)

Bailey. You know what you have to do.Your dog will probably not get better in your home.My Iger was my 5th GSD that I have raised and loved in my home. That's not including the two GSD's that I was raised with as a kid.There are limits that you must put on yourself and what you can do and how well you can do it. I mean no disrespect A pro trainer may be able to turn your dog around,but it will take someone with a skill level much higher than you or I.My wife and I spent 5 years with the help of several pro's ad a whole lot of work myself .Not even counting the expenses.I would have spent alot more if there was a chance that there would have been a good ending to Iger's story.The biggest problem with this story and many more is the lack of a good breeder.When you breed dogs with health isues and temperment problems you end up with the same problems and more.If and when you decide to get another GSD make sure you find a breeder who is known for breeding good healthy sound dogs.I found out after I got Iger than the owner was trying to sell his kennel and retiring.If I decide to replace my last GSD I will follow my own advice and research the crap out of the breeders before I make a choice.I think I will talk to the place where they train service dogs.Be fair to your self . There's no reason to beat yourself up. Roger


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Why does everything "go south" at 2?
> I'd say the opposite, at 2 things magically can go "north" as in settle down and go perfectly.


Mine all got easier. 9-18 months were the most difficult, with everything settling in by age 3 at the latest. my comments aren’t for the OP though and her situation.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Hello Bailey! I had a friend that rehomed one of her dogs because they couldn't control the dog. They found a family that wanted a dog and it was a big change. It took some time for the dog to readjust but after that it was as if the dog was reborn. It took some work on the other family's part but the dog became a happy member of the family. She changed in ways that we didn't think could happen. It's simply the fact that your pup hasn't found his true home and your selfless actions will allow him to find his true home. The only regret my friend had was not rehoming her dog sooner to that family. You will find a beautiful home and your family will find the right dog in the future


----------



## julesday1974 (Nov 29, 2021)

My girl Stella is a very active. She is a 1 year old. She rather be outside. She pulls on her leash, I am working with her. I keep treats on me if she listen to me and does what I command she is treated. I work with her everyday. I started 1/2 an hour take a brake for an hour and a half-hour. Then went to 1 hour. I use training collar on her. She is hyper active, wants attention all the time. I got her for a companion with my boy Jake. They play all day outside. They play in unfenced in yard. They both bark at people, I say be nice and they stop. They will chase other dogs or animals out of the yard. They stay on our property. When I brought Jake home at 10 was. He walked our property lines with out walking with him. Stella copies him alot. She is harder to train. It takes working with everyday.


----------

